# لمسات الرب الشافية.



## الكرمه الصغيره (23 سبتمبر 2013)

​ 
*لمسة شافية*
*تعلّمنا الأناجيل الأربعة عن سبع مناسبات تُذكر فيها لمسة يسوع عند صنعه معجزة من معجزاته. وقبل أن نتكلم عن هذه المناسبات السبع لا بد أن نذكر أن المسيح لم يصنع معجزة واحدة لفائدة شخصية أنانية، ولا للتسلية أو إشباع حب الاستطلاع. وإنما كانت لمعجزاته أهداف معيّنة.*​ 
*أولاً: *
*الشفقة على الإنسان المسكين، لذلك ترد كثيراً كلمة ”تحنّن يسوع“.*​ 
*ثانياً: *
*كانت معجزاته تثبت حقيقة ما قاله عن نفسه ”الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكمّلها، هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني“ (يوحنا 36:5).*​ 
*ثالثاً: *
*كانت معجزاته تؤدي إلى تمجيد الله.*​ 
*ورابعاً: *
*كان لكل معجزاته تطبيقات ودروساً روحية كما سنرى، وهذه هي السبع معجزات التي فيها نقرأ عن لمسة يسوع:*​ 
*1- تطهير الأبرص*
*”وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلاً: يا سيد، إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني. فمدّ يسوع يده ولمسه قائلاً: أريد فاطهر. وللوقت طهر برصه“ (متى 2:8-3).*​ 
*كان الأبرص إنساناً بائساً لا يحلّ له أن يندمج مع الآخرين، بل كان مكانه خارج المدينة، وكثيرون منهم يعيشون بين القبور، لأنهم كانوا بحسب الشريعة نجسين. ”والأبرص الذي فيه الضربة تكون ثيابه مشقوقة، ورأسه يكون مكشوفاً، ويغطي شاربيه، وينادي: نجس، نجس. كل الأيام التي تكون الضربة فيه يكون نجساً. إنه نجس. يقيم وحده. خارج المحلة يكون مقامه“ (لاويين 45:13-46). وفي هذا رمز للنجاسة الناتجة عن الخطيئة. وهذا ينطبق على كل إنسان منا قبل أن يطهرنا يسوع المسيح، كما هو مكتوب ”ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطيئة“ (1يوحنا 7:1).*​ 
*2- شفاء حماة بطرس*
*”ولما جاء يسوع إلى بيت بطرس، رأى حماته مطروحة ومحمومة. فلمس يدها فتركتها الحمى. فقامت وخدمتهم“*​*(متى 14:8-15). الحمى جعلت حماة بطرس مطروحة لا تستطيع أن تعمل شيئاً أو تقوم بمسئولياتها. وهذا ما تعمله الخطية إذ نصبح ”ضعفاء“ (رومية 6:5)، وبلا فائدة حقيقية من الناحية الروحية، لأن الخطيئة تسلب منا قوتنا فنصبح مرضى مطروحين. ولكن لمسة يسوع هي التي تشفينا وتعيد لنا الصحة. وكما أن حماة بطرس ”قامت وخدمتهم“، كذلك المسيح هو الذي يجعلنا نستطيع أن نقوم بالخدمة التي يضعها علينا الرب. قال المسيح:*
* ”لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً“ (يوحنا 5:15).*​ 
*3- فتح أعين العميان*
*”وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك تبعه أعميان يصرخان ويقولان: ارحمنا يا ابن داود. ولما تقدم إلى البيت تقدم إليه الأعميان. فقال لهما يسوع: *
*أتؤمنان أني أقدر أن أفعل هذا؟*
* قالا له:*
* نعم يا سيد. حينئذ لمس أعينهما قائلاً:*
* بحسب إيمانكما ليكن لكما. فانفتحت أعينهما.*
* فانتهرهما يسوع قائلاً:*
* انظرا، لا يعلم أحد! ولكنهما خرجا وأشاعاه في تلك الأرض كلها“ (متى 27:9-30). الإنسان بطبيعته أعمى روحياً لأن ”إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين، لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح، الذي هو صورة الله“ (2كورنثوس 4:4). ولكن ”الله الذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا، لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح“*​*(عدد 6). لذلك يقول الرسول يوحنا:*
* ”ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق“ (1يوحنا 20:5). ونحن بسرور نرنّم قائلين:*
* كنت أعمى والآن أبصر، يسوع نور العالم.*​ 
*4- وعميان آخرون*
*”وفيما هم خارجون من أريحا تبعه جمع كثير، وإذا أعميان جالسان على الطريق. فلما سمعا أن يسوع مجتاز صرخا قائلَين:*
* ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داود. فوقف يسوع وناداهما وقال:*
* ماذا تريدان أن أفعل بكما؟ قالا له: يا سيد، أن تنفتح أعيننا! فتحنّن يسوع ولمس أعينهما، فللوقت أبصرت أعينهما وتبعاه“*​*(متى 29:20-34). الاثنان الأولان فتح الرب أعينهما فلم يستطيعا أن يسكتا بل ”أشاعاه في كل مكان“، وهذان الاثنان فتح الرب أعينهما فتبعاه. وفي كل هذا لنا دروس عملية نافعة وواضحة، وهي أن نخبر الجميع بكم صنع الرب بنا ورحمنا. وأن نتبعه لأنه حيث يكون هو يكون خادمه أيضاً (يوحنا 26:12). من المعروف أن المسيح ”وهب البصر لعميان كثيرين“ (لوقا 21:7). ولكن الوحي المقدس يسجل لنا هذه العينات لدروس روحية نافعة ولازمة لنا.*​ 
*5- لمسة يسوع تشفي الأصم الأخرس*
*”وجاءوا إليه بأصمّ أعقد، وطلبوا إليه أن يضع يده عليه. فأخذه من بين الجمع على ناحية ووضع أصابعه في أذنيه وتفل ولمس لسانه. ورفع نظره نحو السماء وأنَّ وقال له إفّثا: أي انفتح. وللوقت انفتحت أذناه، وانحلّ رباط لسانه، وتكلّم مستقيماً. فأوصاهم أن لا يقولوا لأحد. ولكن على قدر ما أوصاهم كانوا ينادون أكثر كثيراً. وبهتوا إلى الغاية قائلين: إنه عمل كل شيء حسناً! جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون“ (مرقس 32:7-37). إن غير المؤمن هو أصمّ روحياً. كما قال الله في إشعياء: ”اسمعوا سمعاً ولا تفهموا“*​*(إشعياء 9:6). وكما قال المسيح لليهود:*
* ”لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي. لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولي“ (يوحنا 43:8).*​ 
*ولكن إصبع يسوع يفتح آذان الصم. والإنسان أيضاً لا يستطيع أن يتكلم مستقيماً “ لأن حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح، بألسنتهم قد مكروا. سم الأصلال تحت شفاههم، وفمهم مملوء لعنة ومرارة“*​*(رومية 13:3-14). ولكن متى لمس المسيح اللسان يجعله يتكلم مستقيماً. "فلا تخرج كلمة رديئة من أفواهنا، بل كل ما كان صالحاً للبنيان بسبب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة للسامعين" (أفسس 29:4). كانت النتيجة لهذه المعجزة أنهم بهتوا قائلين إنه عمل كل شيء حسناً.*​ 
*6- لمسة يسوع تحيي الميت*
*”وفي اليوم التالي ذهب إلى مدينة تُدعى نايين... فلما اقترب إلى باب المدينة، إذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لأمه، وهي أرملة ومعها جمع كثير من المدينة. فلما رآها الرب تحنّن عليها وقال لها: لا تبكي. ثم تقدّم ولمس النعش، فوقف الحاملون. فقال أيها الشاب لك أقول قُمْ. فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم، فدفعه إلى أمه. فأخذ الجميع خوف، ومجّدوا الله قائلين: قد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه“ (لوقا 11:7-16).*​ 
*التطبيق الروحي واضح جداً، فنحن جميعاً كنا أمواتاً (روحياً) بالذنوب والخطايـا (أفسس 1:2)، ”ولكن الله الذي هو غنيّ في الرحمة من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح... وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع“ (أفسس 4:2-6).*​ 
*7- لمسة يسوع تُقَدَّم حتى للأعداء*
*”وضرب واحد منهم عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه اليمنى. فأجاب يسوع وقال دعوا إلى هذا. ولمس أذنه وأبرأها“ (لوقا 50:22-51). لا عجب فالمسيح علمنا أن نحب أعداءنا، وهو أعظم مثال في ذلك.*​ 
*وقبل أن نختم هذا المقال نذكر مناسبة أخرى، وهي حين لمس المسيح ثلاثة من تلاميذه على جبل التجلي إذ رأوا لمحة من مجده وسمعوا صوت الآب يقول:*
* ”هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا. ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جداً. فجاء يسوع ولمسهم وقال قوموا ولا تخافوا“ (متى 5:17-7).*​ 
*أحبائي*
* نرى من هذا أن لمسة ربنا يسوع المسيح تطهرنا من نجاسة الخطيئة، وتشفينا من حمّى الخطيئة، وتعيد لنا البصيرة الروحية، وتفتح آذاننا لسمع صوته وتفهّم كلامه، كما تعلمنا كيف نتكلم كلاماً مستقيماً، وهي التي تنقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة، وتنزع الخوف من قلب المؤمن. وهذه اللمسة مقدمة حتى للأعداء، ومقدمة لك أيها القارئ العزيز.*
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*​* الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*​* جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابنتى الكرمة الجميلة
انت تكتبى موضوعات عظيمة القيمة
الرب يباركك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*سعيد جداً أبي العزيز لوجودك وكلامك دائماً بديع *
*ورائع ويدل على كبر محبتك النابعة *
*من القلب محبتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك *
*ويبارك حياتك وتعبك في أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة*
* دائماً ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك يحفظهم ويحميهم *
*بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة الى الأبد*
* والمجد سيبقى لصاحب المجد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## happy angel (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما اجملك يا سيدى يسوع الميسح وما اجمل يدك العطوفة ولمستك الحنونه
ثق فى الرب يسوع فهو قريب منك اوى بس انت ارجعله وقوله انك محتاج لمسته الحنونه التى تداوى كل جرح وكل ضعف مافيش حد فى الدنيا دى كلها مثل الهنا الحنون 

مواضيعك كلها رااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (8 أكتوبر 2013)

happy angel قال:


> *ما اجملك يا سيدى يسوع الميسح وما اجمل يدك العطوفة ولمستك الحنونه*​
> 
> *ثق فى الرب يسوع فهو قريب منك اوى بس انت ارجعله وقوله انك محتاج لمسته الحنونه التى تداوى كل جرح وكل ضعف مافيش حد فى الدنيا دى كلها مثل الهنا الحنون *​
> *مواضيعك كلها رااائعه*​
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
*أيها الرب يسوع أسجد لك لأنك فديتني وأنا إنسان هالك وضال.*
* وخلصتني من كل خطاياي بالصليب. اتحد معي بالنعمة، *
*وأعني لكي أصلب إنساني العتيق معك، فأشترك في قيامتك،*
* وأمجدك يومياً مع كل قديسيك.* 
*الرائع تواجدك الجميل وكلامك البديع وأفرحني*
*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة الطيبة happy angel لمرورك الجميل  *​*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته... *​*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------

